# my Aldabra Buddy was Assaulted!



## Mini (Apr 14, 2014)

My Buddy was enjoying the sun Friday and some punk guy around age 21 climbed my fence and poured some white liquid on him. Good thing I have survallance cameras! I called the police and made a report. I just happened to be home and washed off Buddy and he's ok. I was so angry and upset... why...

Attached is the youtube video link... ( I hope)


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 14, 2014)

what the heck is wrong with people! i hope the cops find this person and put him in jail grrrrr it's stupid stuff like this that makes me not much of a people person and more of a animal lover


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*My goodness, thank goodness for soap and water! *

*Just a thought, if it is that easy for people to get to him i would be concerned about possible theft or them throwing something more harmful to him to eat, etc.*


----------



## Mini (Apr 14, 2014)

Because Buddy was not damaged, nothing can be done. But I have the punks name and he is on record for this. He doesn't even live behind my house he was visiting the young punk girl that lives there with her dad. The dad apologized profusly to me... I showed him the video on my tv and have it saved. I have worse things to say about them, but bite my tongue.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 14, 2014)

I cannot believe this. 

What are our world become? I firmly believe that your Buddy have bigger brain than this fool......


----------



## Mini (Apr 14, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *My goodness, thank goodness for soap and water! *
> 
> *Just a thought, if it is that easy for people to get to him i would be concerned about possible theft or them throwing something more harmful to him to eat, etc.*


 
My survelance cameras have motion decectors (night vision) and alarms me in my house. I can also watch via my cell phone. It can record 24/7 for 21 days. I think the father has banned that creep from his house and my gated neighborhood. I will be watching.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 14, 2014)

we humans are slowly "DEVOLVING".... it is really bad that poor animals are at the receiving end of it...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 14, 2014)

Mini said:


> Because Buddy was not damaged, nothing can be done. But I have the punks name and he is on record for this. He doesn't even live behind my house he was visiting the young punk girl that lives there with her dad. The dad apologized profusly to me... I showed him the video on my tv and have it saved. I have worse things to say about them, but bite my tongue.



This is just crazy! Not you... but if the police told you they can't do anything that's just insane. The person trepassed on your property and poured something on your pet(I hope you found out what is was). The cop probably just didn't want to do the paperwork. It's animal cruelty in the least and you have it on video. I wonder if they poured acid on your dog if they would have done something. I'm sorry but I would go talk your local prosecutor or whoever to get some charges filed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

Maverick said:


> This is just crazy! Not you... but if the police told you they can't do anything that's just insane. The person trepassed on your property and poured something in your pet(I hope you found out what is was). The cop probably just didn't want to do the paperwork. It's animal cruelty in the least and you have it on video. I wonder if they poured acid on your dog if they would have done something. I'm sorry but I would go talk your local prosecutor or whoever to get some charges filed.



** Well, i would have demanded a written trespass warning from local law enforcement, this is for two reasons: a). The suspect is documented and sets the foundation for criminal charges for trespass after written warning if a second violation occurs, b). provides a good suspect for any further investigation if any further criminal activity occurs! *

** That is the best legal and least confrontational option, however my other instincts might have took over! LOL*


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 14, 2014)

Too bad it didn't happen in texas, people get shot for that.


----------



## ascott (Apr 14, 2014)

I would take the direction Greg gave you, he knows this stuff first hand...I too would have likely snapped and the kid would likely appear to sport the same design followed by some form of black and blue....

Did you find out what the material was that the ahole threw?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 14, 2014)

That is terrible....

I'm also wondering what the substance was.


----------



## DayDreamer (Apr 15, 2014)

WHAT?!? why would someone do that... did you find out what the white stuff was? it almost looked like it hit buddy in the face!

Really dont understand people these days... my generation sucks... no respect for anyone or anything... 
Glad buddy is okay!! and good for you for not bashing the kids face in dont think i would have been able to resist the urge to had it been me.


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2014)

Not really sure, I washed it off as quick as possible, The punk told the dad it was sour milk, but I touched it and smelled it and it smelled like posion. He climbed up on my 8 foot tall fence to do this. Buddy's water dish next to him (on other side of him) was full.
I thought about talking to someone on the news tv... let them post the video. I did post on my Face Book page also.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG that breaks my heart! Why would someone do something like that?! What an awful person..... Hope karma bites him hard. I'd do what you want with that video.... Wish law could've done something instead is nothing.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

I would have climbed over to their yard and kicked his ***.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 15, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I would have climbed over to their yard and kicked his ***.



BB gun by the back door. Trespassing, so it might be kinda legal..


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I would have climbed over to their yard and kicked his ***.


I'd join ya.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

If it happens again call me mini . I'll kick his *** for you .281 761 1436


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> If it happens again call me mini . I'll kick his *** for you .281 761 1436


 
Thanks....


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

No problem I'm serious!


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 15, 2014)

Poor buddy  I'm glad he's ok


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 15, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with people..?! He had to go through great lengths to do this, it wasn't like a crime of opportunity (not that I am condoning crime of any nature), but still. Eff'ing psychopath.


----------



## justino4444 (Apr 15, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> If it happens again call me mini . I'll kick his *** for you .281 761 1436


Are you in Houston? My home phone is a 281 so made me wonder


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes right outside of Humble.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

I would contact the local news put it in the spot light . Maybe you'll get some justice . You've got a lot of time and money not to mention the love you have for him . For sone punk to get away with it . Let people know what kind of dumb *** he is .


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with Mike 100%. There needs to be some punishment here. Maybe work with punk girl's dad?


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry but things like this **** me off . I've been pissed off all day thinking about this . I hate people like that . Then they get away with it to do it again and again . I want to stomp a mud hole in that dumb ***!


----------



## TortyTom (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow! I can't believe some people are so mean. I see your in Friendswood! I'm your neighbor right here in Webster. I better not catch someone messing with my Sully. I would be on them like a shell on a tortoise!


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

TortyTom said:


> Wow! I can't believe some people are so mean. I see your in Friendswood! I'm your neighbor right here in Webster. I better not catch someone messing with my Sully. I would be on them like a shell on a tortoise!


Haha. I'll have to use that "like a shell on a tortoise" sometime.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 15, 2014)

> I thought about talking to someone on the news tv... let them post the video.



I like this idea.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Apr 15, 2014)

My stomach is sick. I cannot believe the hatefulness that it would take to be able to assault a defenseless tortoise. Another great teaching moment for my kids. Unfortunately it seems that there are more and more of these moments arising all the time. I'm so sorry that you had to experience that and so thankful that you were equipped with cameras.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know what was thrown on the tortoise, but my spidey sense is telling me the guy had no mean intentions. I'll bet he just wanted to see the tortoise move. And it probably really was only mild and not harmful at all.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd share that with local media and fb. I'll share it! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 15, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know what was thrown on the tortoise, but my spidey sense is telling me the guy had no mean intentions. I'll bet he just wanted to see the tortoise move. And it probably really was only mild and not harmful at all.



I am praying your spidey senses are correct, Yvonne!

I just do not understand what would possess someone to do go through all that trouble of climbing an 8ft fence instead of simply ringing the doorbell and asking about Buddy?


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 15, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> I just do not understand what would possess someone to do go through all that trouble of climbing an 8ft fence instead of simply ringing the doorbell and asking about Buddy?



Coming from the older sister of a punk-type teenager, I am jumping to the conclusion that punk boy isn't sincere enough to do so.


----------



## wellington (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG, I am so sorry. It almost brought tears to my eyes. I can't believe how nasty and ugly people can be. I would follow Greg's adice, he used to be a police officer. You have to make sure the police takes this seriously incase there is a next time
The S.O.B. Is lucky it wasn't me. He wouldn't see the light of day. 
I sure hope there is nothing else, ever.


----------



## JeffG (Apr 16, 2014)

Does it make ANY sense that someone would throw sour milk on a tortoise? That is a stupid explaination. There is absolutely no reason that anyone would throw anything on your tort like that unless he wanted to harm it in some way. I can’t believe the police didn’t at least make a formal record of the complaint.


----------



## Mini (Apr 16, 2014)

The police report was very vague and lame. I plan on following up on this and email them a detailed report! I've attached the final report of page 2... page one only had my name and address and the renters name behind me. The punk kid's name should be on there. I'm not finished with this...


----------



## Mini (Apr 16, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I would contact the local news put it in the spot light . Maybe you'll get some justice . You've got a lot of time and money not to mention the love you have for him . For sone punk to get away with it . Let people know what kind of dumb *** he is .


 
I'll see who I can email on one of the tv networks... my video. This is not over.


----------



## Mini (Apr 16, 2014)

Mini said:


> I'll see who I can email on one of the tv networks... my video. This is not over.


 Actually, I'm at work 10 hours a day, I work 4-10's with Friday's off... and Buddy has used up all my savings. haha He's an incredible tort!


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 16, 2014)

When they say animal control issue, are they referring to the a**hole kid? Because Buddy wasn't doing anything but minding his own business, in his own house, on his property!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 16, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> When they say animal control issue, are they referring to the a**hole kid? Because Buddy wasn't doing anything but minding his own business, in his own house, on his property!


 Lol I was in the process of posting the same thing! They made it sound like a dog got loose. No mention of trespass or even vandalism, typical.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 16, 2014)

Maverick said:


> Lol I was in the process of posting the same thing! They made it sound like a dog got loose. No mention of trespass or even vandalism, typical.


I was thinking that as well!


----------



## Laura (Apr 16, 2014)

electric fence to keep 'predators' out...


----------



## Saleama (Apr 16, 2014)

Mini said:


> Because Buddy was not damaged, nothing can be done. But I have the punks name and he is on record for this. He doesn't even live behind my house he was visiting the young punk girl that lives there with her dad. The dad apologized profusly to me... I showed him the video on my tv and have it saved. I have worse things to say about them, but bite my tongue.


 You live in Texas. If he sets foot in your yard you can shoot him dead. Not the perfect solution but I would not hesitate if Buddy were mine. I find it hard to believe that they can not arrest him for trespassing at the very least. If Buddy were a dog he would be in jail right now. It is a shame that tortoises are looked at differently. I would love to talk to this little waste of oxygen and find out what he has to say for himself and why he would do such a thing. Anyone who would harm a defenseless animal is a danger to all of us! Disgusting piece of doo doo.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 16, 2014)

You can't shoot people in your back yard in Texas . They have to be endangering your life or it's just murder . But you can pull him over the fence and kick his *** . I have been known to kick some trespassers asses . I was showing pigs for four h . Some *** hole tried to do something to my pig so I kicked his *** . No cops called just one good ole country *** kicking . I've also been known to walk my yard at dusk in my boxers with my shotgun .


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey mini how big is the gate to your yard . I have a four foot by six foot pump house building that I can give you for a locked tortoise house . Just have to know if we can get it in your yard without messing anything up . The little building is at a friends house he gave it to me just haven't picked it up yet .


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 16, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Hey mini how big is the gate to your yard . I have a four foot by six foot pump house building that I can give you for a locked tortoise house . Just have to know if we can get it in your yard without messing anything up . The little building is at a friends house he gave it to me just haven't picked it up yet .



What a wonderfully sweet thing to offer.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 16, 2014)

I like to help where I can . Don't want any money or anything . Plus it gives me a chance to meet a forum member and an awesome tort .


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey! Mini if you answer the question you win a free lockable tort house . LoL . I called my friend he said I can come Saturday and pickup the shed . I will clean it up and post pictures for you . I know some neighborhoods have rules on how big a backyard shed can be .


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a picture of the 4/4 pump house shed . The one my friend has is 6/4 with a gable roof . They are made from fiberglass with a plastic coating over it . In one of these sheds you will never have to worry your big guy will be save from your neighbor's .


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is a picture of the building .


----------



## bigred (Apr 18, 2014)

If I would have caught someone in my yard doing something like that I would have made them mess their pants. Sorry this happend to you guys, it sucks to think he is not even safe in his own backyard


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 18, 2014)

Just curious, does he have an area of actual grass, etc. that he has access to for browsing and exercise, etc. ?


----------



## guille24 (Apr 18, 2014)

What! Woow I can't believe that , what's wrong with that guy ! That's so immature there is really no word I can use to describe how mad i would be if something like that happen to me , if he is 21 he should get his a!! Kick , what a stu!!!! Immature guy .


----------



## Bridie (Apr 21, 2014)

Poor Buddy =[ I'm so glad his ok, poor thing


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 21, 2014)

What the heck is wrong with some people? Why would someone do this? The tort was just chilling there minding his own business and someone throws crap on him for no reason other than to be an arseface.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> You can't shoot people in your back yard in Texas . They have to be endangering your life or it's just murder . But you can pull him over the fence and kick his *** . I have been known to kick some trespassers asses . I was showing pigs for four h . Some *** hole tried to do something to my pig so I kicked his *** . No cops called just one good ole country *** kicking . I've also been known to walk my yard at dusk in my boxers with my shotgun .


 Last time I checked you could in fact shoot someone in your back yard in Texas.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> You can't shoot people in your back yard in Texas . They have to be endangering your life or it's just murder . But you can pull him over the fence and kick his *** . I have been known to kick some trespassers asses . I was showing pigs for four h . Some *** hole tried to do something to my pig so I kicked his *** . No cops called just one good ole country *** kicking . I've also been known to walk my yard at dusk in my boxers with my shotgun .


 
The Texas law protects citizens when an intruder is:
1.) committing certain violent crimes 2.) unlawfully trying to enter a protected place or, 3.) unlawfully trying to remove a person from a protected place.
The law also provides civil immunity for a person who lawfully uses deadly force in the above circumstances.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 22, 2014)

Nope you can't just kill people because they are in you r yard . You can but you'll go to the big house or spend all the money you have staying out of jail.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 22, 2014)

Two of those conditions were met in this case. While it may not look like it on the surface, a court of law in this state would not convict someone protecting their pet who is in a protected screened in are from the intentional harm being done in this video.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 22, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Last time I checked you could in fact shoot someone in your back yard in Texas.



It is not that simple. There are a number of circumstances that can mean the difference between justified or not. Including time of day.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 22, 2014)

The paraphrased criteria you quoted apply to the 'castle doctrine' portion of the law, i.e. protection of persons in their occupied homes, cars or workplaces. The part you should have referenced is as follows:


SUBCHAPTER D. PROTECTION OF PROPERTY



Sec. 9.41. PROTECTION OF ONE'S OWN PROPERTY. (a) A person in lawful possession of land or tangible, movable property is justified in using force against another when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the force is immediately necessary to prevent or terminate the other's trespass on the land or unlawful interference with the property.

(b) A person unlawfully dispossessed of land or tangible, movable property by another is justified in using force against the other when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the force is immediately necessary to reenter the land or recover the property if the actor uses the force immediately or in fresh pursuit after the dispossession and:

(1) the actor reasonably believes the other had no claim of right when he dispossessed the actor; or

(2) the other accomplished the dispossession by using force, threat, or fraud against the actor.

Acts 1973, 63rd Leg., p. 883, ch. 399, Sec. 1, eff. Jan. 1, 1974. Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 900, Sec. 1.01, eff. Sept. 1, 1994.

Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:

(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; *and*

(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:

(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the *nighttime*, or criminal mischief during the *nighttime*; or

(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the *nighttime *from escaping with the property; *and*

(3) he reasonably believes that:

(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or

(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.


----------



## Mini (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm finally back on line after 5 days of my home email being messed up. Thanks to all reply's and learning there is more than one way to shoot an inturder and keep out of jail. Iv'e learned the as*kicking is much easier if your'e a bug guy! haha
Thanks to Mike for Buddy's future enclosed home! I am so glad I am a prt of this big tort site with so much usefull info!
Buddy thanks all of you as well!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2014)

Mini said:


> I'm finally back on line after 5 days of my home email being messed up. Thanks to all reply's and learning there is more than one way to shoot an inturder and keep out of jail. Iv'e learned the as*kicking is much easier if your'e a bug guy! haha
> Thanks to Mike for Buddy's future enclosed home! I am so glad I am a prt of this big tort site with so much usefull info!
> Buddy thanks all of you as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Apr 23, 2014)

Geeze I hope he doesn't come back and try that again. With stuff like acid. That would be horrible.


----------



## MichaelNguyen7396 (Apr 24, 2014)

You should of put a stick down his throat!


----------



## Mini (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, he does.... augustine and bermuda mix. Also on weekends I walk him across the street into my neighbors HUGE back yard that has no landscaping and its all GRASS!
Guess how long it taks a tort to cross the street?... 15 minutes! hahaha And yes, the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 24, 2014)

jaizei said:


> The paraphrased criteria you quoted apply to the 'castle doctrine' portion of the law, i.e. protection of persons in their occupied homes, cars or workplaces. The part you should have referenced is as follows:
> 
> 
> SUBCHAPTER D. PROTECTION OF PROPERTY
> ...


 I would say it is that simple. Me to a jury of my peers: A person I do not know jumped into my back yard at night and launched a potentially deadly attack at my pet. I defense of my property, my life and that of my pet I shot and killed the POS. Jury to me: Did you feel like your life or the life of your pet was in danger? Me: Yep. Jury: Not guilty.
I am sorry I do not have time to google the law while me and mine are under a potentially deadly attack. I would have to act quickly and sort the other stuff out after I have made sure me and mine are safe.


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 24, 2014)

Any updates on Buddy and the situation? Were you able to get a more detailed police report?


----------



## Mini (Apr 24, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Any updates on Buddy and the situation? Were you able to get a more detailed police report?


From the 2 page report, 1st page only listed my name & addr and person living behind me, his name & addr. The 2nd page listed the narrative
_*"On April 11, 2014, Friendswood Officers were dispatched to the 300 block of Parkwwod Village Drive in reference to
an animal control issue".*_ Nothing else, didn't even put the punks name that was visiting the renters daughter. I talked to them both while they were aoutside about 1 pm that day. Then around 4:30 pm... he climbs my 8 foot fence and assults Buddy. Insignificant report!

Since both our houses are on the corner. I drive by there house all the time now. I have 4 survelance cameras on 24/7, motion detection and alarm alerts. It stores 21 days of information.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 24, 2014)

> I would say it is that simple. Me to a jury of my peers: A person I do not know jumped into my back yard at night and launched a potentially deadly attack at my pet. I defense of my property, my life and that of my pet I shot and killed the POS. Jury to me: Did you feel like your life or the life of your pet was in danger? Me: Yep. Jury: Not guilty.
> I am sorry I do not have time to google the law while me and mine are under a potentially deadly attack. I would have to act quickly and sort the other stuff out after I have made sure me and mine are safe.



A responsible gun owner is aware of the law beforehand.

This latest narrative is not relevant to the situation in this thread (it seemed to occur during day light hours) nor to your comment that spurred this conversation. This narrative is not the same as _"Last time I checked you could in fact shoot someone in your back yard in Texas."_ Under the law, I don't believe deadly force is justified for mere trespassing, and unless it's obvious the person was intent on committing one of the crimes listed, the onus is on you to prove that deadly force was justified. You could point to cases like Joe Horn or Ezekiel Gilbert but _I _wouldn't hang my life on it.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats what I'm screaming! Jaizei I have my CHL and they go over what you can and can't do . There is a law on the books in Texas that if you take cattle you can hang . Does that mean that if someone takes your prized cow you can hang them? No! There is also a law that you can't shoot people in your backyard to protect meter readers . Now it's different when someone is trying to break into your back door . You can and need to purchase insurance to protect yourself when and if you have shoot someone. Because how the laws are you have to prove without a reasonable doubt that you were in fear for your life . There is people in prison now for this .


----------



## Mini (Apr 24, 2014)

I love guns... they deter others from making stupid choices. and if they choose stupid, one less gene in the stupid pool.
Hey - lets get off this law subject and remember that I posted this video for a reason, to be aware of your surroundings and never trust anyone.
And that Buddy is awsome! From now on... I will be watching 24/7.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 24, 2014)

On guard! Are you walking back and forth your back door with your shotgun? Ha ha just kidding! Hey onto better things . I got the floor finished on your tort house . Will be putting it together tomorrow . Then I can cut the tortoise door . Should be ready by next weekend hopefully .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 24, 2014)

Mike, it is awesome that you are hooking Buddy up with a some new diggs... 

Will you 2 share the photos with us??


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2014)

I second Heathers post. All of it


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes I will but only when it's finished .


----------



## Mini (Apr 25, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> On guard! Are you walking back and forth your back door with your shotgun? Ha ha just kidding! Hey onto better things . I got the floor finished on your tort house . Will be putting it together tomorrow . Then I can cut the tortoise door . Should be ready by next weekend hopefully .


 
Thank you so much Mike! We will definately take pictures of the event when Buddys new house arrives!


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2014)

Buddy's new home. I hae since repainted it and now making it into his man/tort cave.


----------



## Jtort (May 31, 2014)

That's one lucky "little" turtle


----------



## dmmj (May 31, 2014)

What about trespassing charges, minor maybe but still.
To quote a very wise man " stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Jtort (May 31, 2014)

Jtort said:


> That's one lucky "little" turtle



The getting the house, not the assault


----------



## mike taylor (May 31, 2014)

Hey that tort house looks very familiar. Would love to see it painted .


----------



## bouaboua (May 31, 2014)

Very nice looking one. How many years you think Buddy will out grow this night box?


----------



## mike taylor (May 31, 2014)

I have no idea B . But I know its 4/6 feet . Should last a year or two .


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks Mike for Buddys new home. I'm hoping he will fit in the house for the next 5 years or more! hahaha
If he grows at the rate he walks, all should work out for many years.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 1, 2014)

Many of the crimes we see on the news are done by people who began their careers of cruel behavior by harming animals. 
If someone climbed my 8 foot fence for any reason, I would have them dealt with and call Mike T.
If they touched any creature on my property, they would be dealt with in a prompt manner. Period!
I believe in consequences.
I am not a mean person at all, but don't mess with animals and certainly not in my yard.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2014)

Yup... calling Mike T next time. He is Buddy's guardian.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 1, 2014)

No problem . You seen the size of my boy . I have one more the same size . They will help me give a tortoise hurting dumbass a good ole country *** wooping . I hope it works out for him for many years . If they grow as fast as sulcatas maybe not .


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad to see this all turned out without any permanent damage for Buddy.

I almost lost my temper seeing the video.
That piece of **** should be punished accordingly.

I hope your tort is safe now, and good idea with all the camera and surveillance equipment.

Sad to see, that humans are the only animals in the world capable of such idiocy with our fellow animals.

I'm happy Buddy is ok

Be safe,


Joey


----------

